# floating cichlid pellets



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

last night while iwas watching the p's as usual ! to my wifes annoyance ! i thought why not try some floating pellets , i put them in and they loved them , it was like they was begging for more so i put some more in and they wolfed them all down i was suprised they ate them i thought they were meat eaters (fish ) , but if i keep feeding them pellets will it do them any harm , i do vary there diet but not tried them with pellets b-4 , hope this wont cause them any suffering now, and they seem more actiive after the pellets , when i feed them muscles they seem sluggish and just sit on the bottom , bloated lazy sods !!!


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I wish my Piranhas would eat pellets...That's a heck of a lot cheaper...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

sure is ahell of a lot cheaper if i can keep them eating the pellets i can get a huge tub for £10 and it will last for ages, i didnt think they would eat em though but luckily they did , have u tried it then and wot size are ur p's?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I tried it back when my RedBelly was just a little tike, with no avail..









But I've raised him on live and frozen foods and he's turning out fine.

My friend has a Piranha that was almost entirely raised on Ciclid pellets and it grew very fast.. The fish is nearing the 6"-7" area and is only about a year old.

Too bad my fish couldn't take a liking to those things...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

cool my biggest p is 6 inches and he or she ! is starting to turn a very dark colour and chasing the others away from it apart from one of them the 2nd largest that one also has turned very dark and they eat a hell of a lot more than the others pellet wise , hope they are just being greedy and stating territories and wont end up killing each other !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Having piranha's that accept pellets is great: it combines a lot of nutrients and vitamins in one, and makes their diet much more healthy and diverse...
Great job!

My reds are accepting pellets since a few months, and I must say I'm quite thrilled with that - they like them so much, they even won't hesitate to eat sinking algae/bottomdweller pellets...

*_Moved to Feeding anmd Nutrition_*


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

My spilos will not eat anything but feeders, I am going to try some pellets. What type of pellets, and I can read Cichlid pellets.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want to try to feed mine pellets :laugh: but i want them to also eta worms, krill, beefheart, and other thingsike fish







but will the pellets make them stop eat ing those things. At my lfs they have like 100 pound bags of pellets.







it is pretty cool though that you got yours to eat pellets with no prob.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i like to give them a varied diet they eat all diffrent things pellets , feeders, worms and any bugs from my garden , they are nearly always hungry , god knows wot they do while im at work all day to make em so hungry!!!
maybe if u didnt feed em for a couple of days then try em on the pellets they might except them , worth a try coz thats wot i did and they love em !


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

My P's staple food are pellets. same as you mentioned, the floating ones that are used for cichlids and flower horns. I only give them a live feeder once or twice a week.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine love the pellets. It was soo cool when they were soo small that they had to bite them in half, you could hear them crunching them, sounded like they were crunching bones.


----------

